# Ferry berths



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Does any one know if ferry company's hold back cabins.?We have been trying to book a ferry from Ireland to France in April and all the two berth outside cabins seem to be booked.I say there sold my wife says they will release them near the sailing date.Presto


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*dates*

Doubt it, also in wrong section (communications and internet access)


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Slighty off topic, I am looking to book Portsmouth to santander due to family crisis ( going to Bilbao due to crew change) on thurs 31 st jan . Most of the cabins are sold only 4 berth outside left must be a very full boat anybody on this boat??


----------

